# totaled 2004 A6 part out



## HelloPoto (Oct 1, 2009)

have a totaled audi a6 interior is in great shape looks new.,.. parting it out tomorrow let me know what you want airbags are in tact and everything worked before it blew the engine and the car had low milage.. under 100,000 got to get rid of this asap. so plz let me know what you want


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

Pictures? Colour? ... LOCATION???:banghead:


----------



## jetta907 (Mar 16, 2011)

*need front parts*

hood,driver fender,bumper cover,headlights,radiator


----------

